# How to code SP on a diagnosis



## rob1119 (Nov 23, 2011)

Would you code PVD SP differently from just PVD? I'm not sure how SP changes a diagnosis.   This is a diabetic patient with ESRD, gangrene, and who has had a leg amputated. The diagnoses were ESRD, PVD SP, GANGRENE, and DM II with neuropathy. I believe that SP does stand for status post, but I wasn't sure how that would affect the coding of it.  Thanks!


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 23, 2011)

I am sure that PVD is peripheral vascular disease, but is SP status post??


----------



## ajs (Nov 23, 2011)

rob1119 said:


> Would you code PVD SP differently from just PVD? I'm not sure how SP changes a diagnosis.   Thanks!



Would help to have more information.  Can you add some information surrounding the use of the PVD SP?  SP usually stands for Status Post and related to a condition or procedure.


----------



## rob1119 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Added more details to SP question...does anyone know?*

I've edited and added details to my question.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 28, 2011)

If there is no other information, I would use code 443.9 (Peripheral vascular disease, unspecified)


----------



## ajs (Nov 28, 2011)

rob1119 said:


> Would you code PVD SP differently from just PVD? I'm not sure how SP changes a diagnosis.   This is a diabetic patient with ESRD, gangrene, and who has had a leg amputated. The diagnoses were ESRD, PVD SP, GANGRENE, and DM II with neuropathy. I believe that SP does stand for status post, but I wasn't sure how that would affect the coding of it.  Thanks!



You might look at 443.1 since that is a condition of PVD that leads to gangrene.


----------

